# do you ?



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Nope. Once fully dissolved in water, the honey won't drop out again (re-concentrate). Any denser spots are quickly redistributed by the CO2 devolving from solution. The way to tell if there's honey left for sweetness is with a hydrometer, but knowing your recipe and the strain of your yeast we could make an educated guess about it's finishing gravity (and thus where it'll lie on the sweet to dry spectrum).

Though some folks do GENTLY stir or swirl to drive off CO2, called degassing. I just let time to it, especially of it's only been a few weeks you'll just be rousing lees (sediment).


----------

